# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Cfare tregon kjo foto?

## broken_smile

Pak ndihme:

-edhe kjo si shume shpikje te tjera ndodhi rastesisht
-nje designer japonez krijoi nje model ne formen e petaleve te nje lule

----------


## broken_smile

ueee si nuk doli njeri te japi nje pergjigje, qofte edhe vetem nuk e di, nga te gjithe ata qe e kane lexuar temen deri tani..

ok po ju jap edhe nje ndihme tjeter:

-nga fundi i shekullit XIX dhe fillimi i shekullit XX u ndalua prodhimi i kesaj gjeje ne shume shtete te Europes

-nje artist amerikan e perdor per te krijuar skuptura me subjekte qe kane lidhje me kinematografine

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Kesaj i thuan stereogram,une po shofi nje fetyr femre por duhet shume koncentrim per ta zbuluar ne teresi imashin*

----------


## broken_smile

jo jo nuk ka lidhje me stereogramin, eshte thjeshte nje imazh i marre nga mikroskopi.

----------


## Mau_kiko

skam patur asnjehere nerva te arrij deri ne fund ti deshifroj deri ne fund keto lloj lorjash iluzionale. lol

----------


## broken_smile

> skam patur asnjehere nerva te arrij deri ne fund ti deshifroj deri ne fund keto lloj lorjash iluzionale. lol


ske ca deshifron ketu..kur nuk e dallon dot nga imazhi i mikroskopit perdor te dhenat qe jepen per te ndihmuar. 
Me llogjike arrihet gjithcka po te duash

----------


## land

Cfare tregon kjo foto?
spermatozoide tregon :perqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile

> Cfare tregon kjo foto?
> spermatozoide tregon


hemmmmm jo
ritento

----------

